# Expressing interest in a project.



## Sarafox (May 29, 2012)

Hello everyone,
Hopefully I am in the right area of the forum.
I have just been employed as PA for a building services company. My job is now to get in touch with contractors to express interest in projects available.
Here is where I want ask major help, I need to write a template letter, this all thing for me is very new, I do not want to fail my boss has he have faith in me and trust me .
I know that once I have learned what the building business compromise I will do my job very well.
I am now writing a letter and I am in a bit of trouble, the first time getting in touch expressing interest in to place a bid what should I write, is there a template or a letter sample that I could have a look at?

This is what I have so far:
Our company would like to take this chance to introduce ourselves as the best innovative, quality controlled industry approved general building company.

We at ---------------- cover all aspects of general building, construction and refurbishment works, providing affordable building services 

Your help will be very much appreciated.
Sara


----------



## Hmbldr (Dec 7, 2011)

:blink:
:blink:
:blink:


----------



## donerightrob (Mar 14, 2012)

Hmbldr said:


> :blink:
> :blink:
> :blink:




agreed


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

... I got nothin'...


----------



## Sar-Con (Jun 23, 2010)

Do you know what your company does?

List it out. Thne mke sentanses usng spl chek and thesoarass.

Good luck!


----------



## donerightrob (Mar 14, 2012)

Sar-Con said:


> Do you know what your company does?
> 
> List it out. Thne mke sentanses usng spl chek and thesoarass.
> 
> Good luck!




Probably not going to get any better advice than that!


----------



## Hmbldr (Dec 7, 2011)

donerightrob said:


> Probably not going to get any better advice than that!


Oh, I got better, but I'm holding back


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Sar-Con said:


> List it out. Thne mke sentanses usng spl chek and thesoarass.


tHis centanss maks no sece...


----------



## Sarafox (May 29, 2012)

donerightrob said:


> agreed


:sad: :sad: don’t think you guys were born with all the knowledge... neither did I, maybe I did not make myself clear enough .. apologise

After introducing the company and say what we do.... should I go ahead and say that we would like to take a look at the site to then be able to bid, give an estimate, should i also add our website and our past projects.

This is what I am asking, I am not asking at all, to anyone, to write the letter for me, but more or less what are the things to point out

Thanks again


----------



## Hmbldr (Dec 7, 2011)

OK, I'll try to be more clear...

:001_unsure:
:001_unsure:
:001_unsure:

A few suggestions: first, it would be helpful if you posted on the introduction page to tell us a bit aout yourself, where you are and what type of contracting business you're in. This is courtesy protocol and useful info for others to be able to help you.

Respectfully, it is difficult to follow your train of thought as to what you are asking for. We're contractors, not english majors, but communication (as well as typing, punctuation, etc. ) is vital for any business. Especially more so for the marketing end that you seem to be working on.

If you can't get off the ground with these first 2 hints, then I suggest you go back to the person who hired you and ask WTF are you supposed to be doing.

Best regards,
Hmbldr


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## Sarafox (May 29, 2012)

Thanks for replaying,
I will try to follow you suggestions by presenting myself, or better the business, company, I am working for.

As I said the whole construction world is new to me, honestly, I am l trying to catch up and learn all the specific words, or meaning s of words used in this specific sector.

I apologise for my horrible punctuation or English ( English isn’t my first language ) although I speak it very well , I might get my thoughts or words all mixed up when I write it. (Especially at home with 2 kids running around and screaming).

My boss too isn’t native English speaker but very successful in what he does, hopefully I can be helpful to him.
I wrote letters before, for different jobs, used correct English and punctuations.

Said this I really just wanted a general overview of what to point out on this letter.

Appreciate again for taking your time and post a replay, I do hope I have not upset any one.

Will keep on reading you guys to learn more about the business I got myself into.

If I am successful I will definitely post here some news.
Thanks
Sara


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Sarafox said:


> After introducing the company and say what we do.... should I go ahead and say that we would *like to take a look at the site* to then *be able to bid*, give an estimate, should i also *add our website and our past projects*.
> 
> This is what I am asking, I am not asking at all, to anyone, to write the letter for me, but more or less what are the things to point out
> 
> Thanks again


You work for a company that wants to bid on projects and you are wondering what is sensible to put into your introductory letter?

If this is the case then all you mentioned above is good in my opinion.

I don't mean to be offensive but having your letter/proposal/correspondence written/edited by someone that can produce fluent english will be *essential.*

Is this all you are asking about? What is appropriate to put into an introductory letter?


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

It's a tough thing to break new ground with a general contractor. You need to assume they currently have people they work with, so that's very hard to get past. 

Secondly, letters like you are doing are very common so the person who reads it treats it as a type of junk mail. In this economy those letters are quite frequent. Even with a good letter please understand that it's a far better situation if you can somehow develop a relationship first. Anyhow, here's where I would begin.

Talk to your business owner and ask him/her to list 3 attributes your company has that he/she feels are a real competitive advantage. Every company should have that or else why be in business.

Anyhow. With the understanding that general contractors receive these letters weekly I would try and develop these 3 attributes into three separate short paragraphs outlining each one. With each paragraph I would give it a separate headline. Something that really captures the essence of the attribute.

Attached to the letter you will need 3 separate sheets of paper that will act as a referral. Each referral letter corresponds to one of the three attributes I talked about earlier. What this does is act like a backup for the attributes. It gives it strength so to speak.

I did this to get the realtors I work with. An example would be the following.......

Attribute #1 : - same day service-

Corresponding letter attached: "At XYZ Realty we use Mike exclusively because he shows up promptly" etc etc.

Catch my drift?

It's not easy so you have been warned.....but it's not impossible so you have hope.

Just remember that if you produce a letter that simply says "please give us a chance" you have little chance. This is what your competition will do. Do NOT do what your competition does.

Good luck!


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Incidentally, the above should also be used in marketing for other formats like door hangers, brochures etc.


----------



## renovatorjoe60 (May 30, 2012)

There are many template letters. Ive been in business for ten years and have done quite successfully without them. Advertise, Advertise, Advertise. Website = yes. Flyers = no.
Go out with a business card and look for where potential opportunities exist. The letter you will write will be thanking them for the opportunity to bid on their work order. This is a business relationship building business. Best of Luck - Joe


----------



## Sarafox (May 29, 2012)

moorewarner said:


> You work for a company that wants to bid on projects and you are wondering what is sensible to put into your introductory letter?
> 
> If this is the case then all you mentioned above is good in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Hello sorry for the late replay, 
Yes this is what I was asking about, no offence taken.
Thanks


----------



## Sarafox (May 29, 2012)

Oconomowoc said:


> It's a tough thing to break new ground with a general contractor. You need to assume they currently have people they work with, so that's very hard to get past.
> 
> Secondly, letters like you are doing are very common so the person who reads it treats it as a type of junk mail. In this economy those letters are quite frequent. Even with a good letter please understand that it's a far better situation if you can somehow develop a relationship first. Anyhow, here's where I would begin.
> 
> ...


THANK YOU SOOOOO MUCH
Everything you have mentioned gave me so many ideas.
You have been very helpful,
I will try to keep you updated, I really want to do a good job and get us a huge project.
… As they say Rome wasn’t built in a day …
It will take time but I’ll get there, and I will reach my goal.
Thank you so much again.


----------



## Sarafox (May 29, 2012)

renovatorjoe60 said:


> There are many template letters. Ive been in business for ten years and have done quite successfully without them. Advertise, Advertise, Advertise. Website = yes. Flyers = no.
> Go out with a business card and look for where potential opportunities exist. The letter you will write will be thanking them for the opportunity to bid on their work order. This is a business relationship building business. Best of Luck - Joe


Thank you Joe.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Letters to bid on jobs? I just submit numbers...do you mean you want to send out written advertisements hoping for the opportunity to bid?


----------



## Sarafox (May 29, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> Letters to bid on jobs? I just submit numbers...do you mean you want to send out written advertisements hoping for the opportunity to bid?


yes, correct , i want to send a written letter hoping for the opportunity to bid.


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

Have you looked in the Blue Book Bid Management Platform?


----------

